# Single Newbee off to Spain for tx



## pandie (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here and have been impressed by all the wonderful support, so thought it was time to seek out others in a similar situation to me.
I have made the decision to become a Single Mother by Choice, at the age of 42. I am totally new to this, as have never even tried to conceive with previous partners. I'm heading to Madrid next week to start the short IVF process, with donor sperm. All the tests I've had so far are pointing to me being able to use my own eggs.

Has anyone else agonised over whether to go with an open id donor or anonymous 

I'm booked into ProcreaTec, has anyone else had experience with them??

Looking forward to connecting with anyone who is in a similar position. 
Pandie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck Pandie wishing you lots of luck with your cycle, I did DE's in Barcelona and didn't think twice about the anonymous thing for me it was the shorter waiting lists that drove to over there.
L x


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pandie good luck!!!   

I am using an open ID donor, but would not have a problem on using anonymous, I am having the treatment here so it is mandatory open ID.


----------



## pandie (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanx for your support ladies.   

Does anyone know of a clinic in Europe (other than the UK) that treats single woman and will use open ID donor sperm?  
Pxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Pandie - I think you could potentially try Denmark - they have sperm banks which have open ID donor sperm and I know some of the single women have had IUI there. Not sure if anyone has had IVF but can't see why it wouldn't be feasible? try posting on the single abroadies thread for advice?
Other options might be Sweden and Finland although I'm not certain on that, I just have a feeling that they might have ID release sperm...suspect costs may not be any cheaper than the UK though (assuming this is why you don't want to have tx in the UK?)

Czech will not now let you import ID release sperm (they used to but the law has changed) and besides it is illegal for them to treat single women
Not sure about Greece - could try emailing Penny at Serum? Think it's all anon sperm there though

best of luck
Suitcase
x

PS I originally wanted ID release donor(s) and had lots of attempts in UK with my own and donor eggs but after 3+yrs and lots of failed attempts/a miscarriage, I ultimately went with the option which gave me the best chance of actually having a family - which means both my egg and sperm donors are anonymous. It may not be what I originally wanted, and I do worry a little about how my boys will react when they start to realise the implications but I hope that they will understand why I made the choices I made


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Greek donors are all anon too.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

As per sweden I don't think you can do it if you are single, I work in a swedish company and go to sweden quite often for work, I remember having checked that option as well. I once have also asked Penny fro serum if I could use sperm from abroad she said yes, so I guess one could try and buy it from another sperm bank? I did ask when I had already the sperm in my uk clinic and was undecided whether to change clinic.

xxx


----------



## pandie (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, 
Suitcase, I've been in touch with Serum and I think we may be able to work something out there that I'm happy with. Have cancelled Spain and am now off to Athens tomorrow instead for my first appointment. 
I actually live in Italy so UK has never been an option for me.
All the advise is very much appreciated. 
Px


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Pandie, I am italian and if I didn't live in the UK I would go to Greece 100%! Let me know how you are doing ok?
xxx


----------

